# Police Officer I Deriek W. Crouse



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer I Deriek W. Crouse Virginia Tech Police Department, Virginia

End of Watch: Thursday, December 8, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 39
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/8/2011
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Committed suicide
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Officer Deriek Crouse was shot and killed while making a traffic stop in the parking lot of the university's Cassell Coliseum, near McComas Hall, at approximately 12:15 pm.

At some point during the stop, a suspect unrelated to the traffic stop approached his unmarked car and shot him once in the head as he sat in his vehicle. The suspect was located in the university's I-Lot approximately 45 minutes later and committed suicide as officers attempted to contact him.

Officer Crouse was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Virginia Tech Police Department for four years. He had previously served with the Montgomery County Sheriff's Office and New River Valley Regional Jail. He is survived by his wife, five children, mother, and brother.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Wendell Flinchum
Virginia Tech Police Department
230 Sterrett Drive (0523)
Blacksburg, VA 24061

Phone: (540) 231-6411
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: Police Officer I Deriek W. Crouse, Virginia Tech Police Department, Virginia


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

RIP Officer Crouse


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Crouse


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rest In Peace Brother.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Rest in Peace Officer Crouse


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

RIP Officer Crouse.


----------

